# clocks



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we have been searching for a 12volt digital illuminated readout clock for the motorhome.only ones we can find so far have been on ebay coming from New Zealand, so a little worried about buying them in case have to return same.
so what and where did you get yours please.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Cabby

There was a clock specialist at the Malvern show, but I didn't take notice of his contact details.

I bet somebody else did though. :wink: 

I may be able to find him on the site plan if nobody comes on with his name.

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Cabby.
We found ours in the states from Airstream.
As you say most 12v. clocks don't have the illuminated face.

Ray.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Cabby

I think this is the dealer that Zebedee means. Not sure if he has what you want as I bought a different type from him.

http://www.timeandweatherinstruments.com/1284/frames.php


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

cronkle said:


> Cabby
> 
> I think this is the dealer that Zebedee means. Not sure if he has what you want as I bought a different type from him.
> 
> http://www.timeandweatherinstruments.com/1284/frames.php


That's the one - thanks. 

Don't know if he has what Cabby wants, but he certainly had a huge selection.

Dave


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm presuming you want one with a decent size face that's illuminated all the time?

Try searching eBay 'titles and descriptions' for 12v clock. Our weather station at home has a large clock face as well as inside / outside temp and humidity. Option to leave the backlight on all the time - and mains adapter is 12v.

Edit: did a quick search and found this?

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Out-LCD-DC-12V-Car-Clock-Thermometer-Charger-AG13-/180712099057?pt=UK_CarsParts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2a1347ccf1I'm presuming you want one with a decent size face that's illuminated all the time?

Try searching eBay 'titles and descriptions' for 12v clock. Our weather station at home has a large clock face as well as inside / outside temp and humidity. Option to leave the backlight on all the time - and mains adapter is 12v.

Edit: did a quick search and found this?

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Out-LCD-DC-12V-C...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item2a1347ccf1


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Why not be eco-friendly and buy a traditional one with 2 hands covered in radio active isotope which glows in the dark. It also makes a comforting tick tock noise and does not flatten your leisure battery.

The down side is that you have to manually wind it up every 24 hours. For some of you, that will be the only exercise you will get. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

We bought one from the clock man at the Newbury show and it all works fine but now we have changed time zones the radio signal keeps putting our clock back to UK time. Must be a way to tell it to listen to Johnny foreigners signals but instructions got recycled with the box!!


----------

